# ACHA Hockey Div. 2 National Tournament



## Kenny32 (Mar 29, 2010)

I attend Central Connecticut State University, and our hockey team had a come from nowhere season and ended up making the national tournament as the #3 seed, which was actually being held here in Simsbury, CT. They ended up having an awesome tournament, and made it to the national championship game where they lost to Davenport University from western Michigan (who has now won 3 national championships in a row).

This type of hockey is some of the best you will see. These guys really play their hearts out...Here are some of my best images of the tournament.




















































Hope you enjoy the images, all C&C is welcome.


----------

